# даёшь



## slavic_one

Ну ты даёш!
Can someone please tell me translation of this phrase?
Should it be даёшь as 2nd person sg. of давать (to give)? Does that have some different meaning?


----------



## Ptak

Ну ты даёш*ь*!

~You're surprising me!


----------



## Kolan

Во всём его обширном значении этот термин кратко и однозначно перевести невозможно.

Предложите контекст.


----------



## platonov

Sometimes it means "go ahead", or "come on"…
The context would help…


----------



## Q-cumber

slavic_one said:


> Should it be äà¸øü as 2nd person sg. of äàâàòü (to give)?



Yes, but "to give" has nothing to do with the actual meaning.  Speaking generally, this is an expression of surprise. It is said when someone did someting strange, extraordinary, and so on. Some context would help, indeed.


----------



## slavic_one

I've seen it with lots of contexts so doesn't matter that, it just sounded strange to me with meaning of "you're giving" so wanted to know if it has some other meaning.
And btw if it is, as Q-cumber confirmed, verb "давать" in 2nd sg., what about "давашь"?


----------



## Q-cumber

slavic_one said:


> And btw if it is, as Q-cumber confirmed, verb "давать" in 2nd sg., what about "давашь"?



Such a word -  "давашь" - doesn't exist.

The phrase literally sounds like: "hey, you're giving!" , but actually this is an idiomatic expression.


----------



## slavic_one

Q-cumber said:


> Such a word -  "давашь" - doesn't exist.
> 
> The phrase literally sounds like: "hey, you're giving!" , but actually this is an idiomatic expression.



So... ok, thanks! I found some results on "ты давашь" with Google, but that's obviously then non-literal! I accept that then, but just if someone could write me verbs "давать" and "дать" in all persons and both sg. and pl., please!


----------



## platonov

*Давать*
даю
даёшь
даёт
даём
даёте
дают

*Дать*
дам
дашь
даст
дадим
дадите
дадут


----------



## slavic_one

Thank you very much, platonov!


----------



## Ptak

Actually the joking (and illiterate) form of "даёшь" is _дав*ае*шь_, not _давашь_.


----------



## samonen

Kolan said:


> Во всём его обширном значении этот термин кратко и однозначно перевести невозможно.
> 
> Предложите контекст.



How would you translate даёшь or explain it's function in various slogans where it is used? Does it make a sentence a demand, an encouragement or what? I have seen this expression on placards at demonstrations and on Soviet slogans.

Даёшь БАМ!
Даёшь Трансберинговую магистраль!


----------



## grinski

This time даёшь means let's build, let's put efforts into construction of.
Давать or выдавать is a word widened during and after Soviet undustrialization and used for the idea of output and serial production.
Даёшь, молодёжь! is another slogan that calls for productivity, energy and fun the youth should show.


----------



## Maroseika

grinski said:


> Даёшь, молодёжь! is another slogan that calls for productivity, energy and fun the youth should show.



I strongly doubt this даешь calls for anything, it's rather not more than the shortened "Ну ты даешь!" ("That was a bit much!"), exactly like in the 4 years old question of the topicstarter, because the subject is about idiotic actions of the young men.


----------



## Maroseika

samonen said:


> How would you translate даёшь or explain it's function in various slogans where it is used? Does it make a sentence a demand, an encouragement or what? I have seen this expression on placards at demonstrations and on Soviet slogans.
> 
> Даёшь БАМ!
> Даёшь Трансберинговую магистраль!



Yes, in slogans it is a kind of encouragement.


----------



## Ihori

The term _даешь! _derives from the full expression   _давать жару _= _to give (or produce) heat or fervor_.   Or to make something hot (extravagant, unusual, etc.)
When we say   _ну, ты даешь, паря!_ (colloquial for _парень_)  We mean something like    _you, buddy, have done your hot best, I even could imagine that!

_Another meaning, as   _даешь БАМ!_ or _даешь Берлин!_ (a slogan from the World War II) is _let us get it! (and do believe, we do it!)
_


----------



## Domra2012

*Ну ты даешь!* = Wow! but when you address to someone.



grinski said:


> Даёшь, молодёжь! is another slogan that calls for productivity, energy and fun the youth should show.


It can be also shorten for "[Ну ты] *даешь, молодежь*!" There is no exactely meaning what the producers of  the show meant.


----------



## Ihori

"[Ну вы] *даете, молодежь*!" you may say with a plural *вы *only as a plain joke.
"*Даешь, молодежь*!" (without even meaning of [Ну ты!]) is a patriotic appeal to the *youth *to to try their best (in something great, but nobody knows what in), in the epoch of a heavy brain-wash of early 1920's - late 1930's.
Then it also began to sound like a sceptical joke.


----------



## Domra2012

Ihori said:


> "
> "*Даешь, молодежь*!" (without even meaning of [Ну ты!]) is a patriotic appeal to the *youth *to to try their best (in something great, but nobody knows what in), in the epoch of a heavy brain-wash of early 1920's - late 1930's.


In the case of a patriotic meaning it would be *"Давай, молодежь!"
*


----------



## grinski

I haven't watched the show and have no idea what is it about. 

Долой самодержавие! Даёшь учредительное собрание! = Down with tsarizm! Long live constitutional assembly! (October Revolution slogan)


----------



## Maroseika

grinski said:


> I haven't watched the show and have no idea what is it about.



Sometimes knowing the subject helps in translation.


----------



## grinski

I am afraid the name of the show is secondary to the idea of Soviet slogan which I deem primary.
They just can't imagine anything themselves...


----------



## Domra2012

grinski said:


> Долой самодержавие! Даёшь учредительное собрание!



Даешь, молодежь!

There is a comma in the last sentence.
Do you see the difference? the comma gives another sence to this slogan.


----------



## grinski

What's the difference?


----------



## Domra2012

grinski said:


> What's the difference?



The russian language manuel helps you a lot. If I am not mistaken it is being learnt in the 6th class of the russian school.


----------

